# Team Lead training



## FUN123 (Aug 27, 2021)

For those of you who were promoted in store to team lead what kind of training did you receive? Every team lead I know was sent to another store for outside training but I was not. Just curious if others also didn't receive outside training?


----------



## Stylish Wonder (Aug 27, 2021)

I was an external hire and spent 4 weeks (maybe it was 5) at a different store. My department then had 2 promoted from within TLs and they each spent about a week in a different store. They were able to receive more indepth knowledge about Greenfield and various reports as they were already knowledgable about VMGs/POGs.

Did you become a TL of the same area you were a TM in?


----------



## FUN123 (Aug 27, 2021)

Yes and no I had been a TM for a few yrs in multiple departments then promoted to a temp TL then to ClosingTeam lead. I didn't really have much training other than a few shifts with another TL at my store. I started noticing that every other TL at my store got outside training..even the ones promoted in store like me..just not me??


----------



## Stylish Wonder (Aug 27, 2021)

Smom6 said:


> ... then promoted to a temp TL then to ClosingTeam lead. ...


Ahh... that's probably it. The promoted from within Closing Team Lead at my store didn't have outside training that I was aware of. They were trained by the (at the time) Closing Lead before that person moved to GMTL and they help out the GM team with their workload. It could be that you already showed you knew a lot that could be easily shown in your own store. Since you should report directly to your SD, if you feel you'd like to learn more about other areas just to add to your knowledge, then maybe ask them or HR? In my store, if you express interest in learning something, they do their best to arrange to make that happen.


----------



## Jayunderscore (Aug 27, 2021)

Smom6 said:


> For those of you who were promoted in store to team lead what kind of training did you receive? Every team lead I know was sent to another store for outside training but I was not. Just curious if others also didn't receive outside training?


When I was promoted to Closing TL I spent time in two different stores before moving to my current store and training with the leads there, though I took a transfer as apart of my promotion so my current SD wanted me to train somewhere specific.


----------



## MrT (Aug 27, 2021)

I recieved 3 days of instore training 🤣


----------



## NKG (Aug 27, 2021)

Smom6 said:


> For those of you who were promoted in store to team lead what kind of training did you receive? Every team lead I know was sent to another store for outside training but I was not. Just curious if others also didn't receive outside training?


I got one week and combined it was a days worth


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 27, 2021)

I was sent out for 2 weeks but was sick the second week.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 27, 2021)

Not everyone is sent out for training.  Depending on store needs, your peers, your neighboring stores strengths and numerous other factors, your SD may decide to keep you in house. There have been many horror stories from returning trainees that “the other store didn’t really teach me much, just used me as an extra pair of hands to push merch !”  For which your store paid you.


----------



## Jayunderscore (Aug 28, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> Not everyone is sent out for training.  Depending on store needs, your peers, your neighboring stores strengths and numerous other factors, your SD may decide to keep you in house. There have been many horror stories from returning trainees that “the other store didn’t really teach me much, just used me as an extra pair of hands to push merch !”  For which your store paid you.


Gotta admit, I was 100% a free pair of hands for packing a couple nights. I was even warned it would happen. 😓


----------



## Rastaman (Aug 28, 2021)

I held 6 different TL positions with Spot.  Most times I was sent to another store to train. My last position (F&B TL) I was not.  One of the best things about being sent out for training is it connects you with a peer you stay in contact afterwards. 

If you don't feel ready,  tell your SD you need add'l training.  My experience with Target was I had to own my own training. You will be held accountable as if you're fully prepared for the position.


----------



## Rastaman (Aug 28, 2021)

Closing lead at my old store just got termed for leaving something unsecured more than once. I'm just saying.  I had keys as Flow TL, but never had to secure the building.


----------



## bloodyred (Aug 28, 2021)

I was trained by the TL that I replaced, she was retiring.  It was a different time then, store reports and adjacency calendar were much more efficient tools than greenfield and set workload.  Funny how Pre-Tie Schedule is like the one thing that hasn't changed, yet all the new GMTL's never know about it....


----------



## NightHuntress (Aug 28, 2021)

Rastaman said:


> Closing lead at my old store just got termed for leaving something unsecured more than once. I'm just saying.  I had keys as Flow TL, but never had to secure the building.


That’s a given. Leave something unsecured one time and that’s your warning. You can’t do it again and expect to get away with it. Anytime I close I have a checklist that I go through to make sure that I have done everything I am supposed to do


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Aug 28, 2021)

Quarter 4 was kicking in so my training was minimal and in-store, and unbelievably busy. My TL partner/trainer did the best they could, but I was basically just on the job and doing it immediately. It caused some friction with team members, I think. Not ideal, and now I understand better why internal promotions are something you have to be careful with.


----------



## BackupTL (Sep 4, 2021)

Where you train/how is 100% based on how your SD or DSD wants it executed. If they want you in house, it probably means the SD thinks you don't need a ton of training offloaded to another store. It's also more work for everyone as you have to expense milage and drive time to training stores, as well as coordinate a TL trainer for that store with their SD and TL team, and usually the HRBP/DSD.


----------

